# DD kidded!



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

After a long, drawn out kidding...

(it was an hour for all three, which I think is a record for my goats, considering there was a solid 5 minutes between two and three)

DD had triplet does!

Her full name is Diamond Dream, so I'm trying to come up with names. Her last baby was Ruby Reverie, and one is most likely going to be Sapphire Serenity. Think gemstones and sparkly!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

So cute! Congrats!!!

What about:

Twinkling Topaz or 
Glowing Garnet


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Malichite Hopes
Sunstone Visions


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! Triplet does!


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Aww so cute!!
Pearly paradise


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

congrats!


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

The girls this morning after nursing, getting ready for a nap together <3


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on DD's three darling doelings!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Congratulations! 
Emerald Elegance, Garnet Grandeur, Opal Opulence, Topaz Treasure, Peridot Passion


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh! SO CUTE! Since they are black, how about a black stone name? Like "Opulent Onyx"


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

OMG!!!!! I SO BADLY WANT A PYGMY PET FOR THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! These guys are super cute!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Engaging emerald


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Mystic topaz (that's the name of one of my Nigerians )
Black Emerald
Black Pearl


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Those babies are WAY to cute!!! And all doelings?! What a good day


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Adorable! They're so cute!  Congratulations!

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Pearl Pizzazz, Jade Jubilee, Quartz Queen, Gold Goodness (I guess that's technically a metal haha), Crystal Class....They are ADORABLE <3  Congrats!


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

So many names! 

I have a question. One of the babies (the smallest...) isn't as active as the other two. She has a full belly, got the colostrum, and pooped the meconium. She can also walk and nurse on her own, and I can't hear any problems with the lungs/mucus in them. I may just be being really picky, but should I be concerned? The biggest of the three is already bouncing, but the small one sleeps a lot more than either of the others.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

As long as she's walking eating and pooping, she should be fine. B complex will perk her up, if you feel she needs it...


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

janecb said:


> So many names!
> 
> I have a question. One of the babies (the smallest...) isn't as active as the other two. She has a full belly, got the colostrum, and pooped the meconium. She can also walk and nurse on her own, and I can't hear any problems with the lungs/mucus in them. I may just be being really picky, but should I be concerned? The biggest of the three is already bouncing, but the small one sleeps a lot more than either of the others.


We use Nutridrench,its worked for us.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

I ordered the vitamin B complex, for future use, and pulled the nutridrench out in case she needs it, but she's doing much better! She isn't as pushy to nurse as her sisters, but DD is doing a good job helping her beat them off while she's trying to eat. 

We've been calling her Sapphire, and the other two are Checkers (she isn't as light as Sapphire, and has a front left white toe, and a back left white toe) and Cali (she's almost black, but is lighter in the front, with some a bellyband on her right, a patch on her left /it goes on her stifle a bit oops/ and a few white toes). Show names are still being tossed around but I love most of the names suggested so it's going to be really hard :3


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm glad she's thriving! B complex is great for anytime a goat is stressed or possibly ill. It's number one on my supply list..

I've heard that nutri drench shouldn't be given to kids, because the propylene glycerol(I think?) Will irritate their throat and keep them from nursing. Just an fyi for you


----------

